# Do you have a problem with paranoia?



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Since you have developed this condition do you feel as if you are a lot more paranoid about or in relationships? In a sense that you actually don't trust anyone or feel like people are lying to you all the time?

Or that you have a suspicion about something and in your head you make it into this HUGE thing, that you end up obsessing/getting angry over? kind of like the weird thoughts that happen with depersonalization.

I haven't had a successful relationship in nearly 3 years because it's obviously very off putting, they are always short and they always end very badly. I honestly don't blame these men as it must be quite scary to feel like you're dating the next Alex Forrest (obviously, I don't boil their bunnies ).

Anyone else or am I alone?

Have you found anything that helps with the insecurity/paranoia? as I would obviously like to be able to fix it.


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

When I'm going through a rough DP/DR episode, I tend to feel like I don't click with anybody. I assume that everyone deep down is a bad person and they cannot be trusted. This makes it extremely hard for me to be liked seeing as how I act towards these people.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes alot of paranoia!

I have serious trust issues and also when anybody acts strange or gets angry around me I get scared almost as if I'm going to be physically hurt in some way...

Also when people are doing dishonest sketchy things around me I get worried that I'm gonna get in trouble with the police..


----------

